# Found Duraglas Bottle



## pistolpete (May 19, 2011)

Found this bottle yesterday. Anybody have any info for me...Please excuse my ignorance, just started finding bottles in the creek in my backyard...really think it's cool...Pete


----------



## mr.fred (May 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pistolpete
> 
> Found this bottle yesterday. Anybody have any info for me...Please excuse my ignorance, just started finding bottles in the creek in my backyard...really think it's cool...Pete


  Appears to be a Beer Bottle[]--your  by no means ignorant !---learning  is  what  we are  All  still  doing[]-----it's  part  of  the  Bottle  Bug  Habit [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pistolpete (May 19, 2011)

OK...so nothing special...just a modern day beer bottle. Feel a little stupid, but I guess just need to do more research.


----------



## TJSJHART (May 19, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM,,, BY NO MEANS ARE THERE   STUPID QUESTIONS ...THERES NO BETTER WAY TO LEARN THEN TO ASK THEM...WHAT KIND OF BOTTLES  ARE YOU INTERESTED IN COLLECTING ?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2011)

> BY NO MEANS ARE THERE STUPID QUESTIONS .


If I throw a bottle really hard at a granite boulder and hit it, do you think the bottle will break?[]
 Anyway, that form was common for a few beers but Schlitz really comes to mind.


----------



## pistolpete (May 19, 2011)

Well...I've always been a civil war buff, and just liked old things. I now work at Oxford College of Emory University and many of the buildings were used as civil war hosptials, plus there are a couple confederate cemetaries. Also, Sherman marched through here. So my son and I have been digging around in a creek, and began to dig up bottles. We found an old Lubin perfume bottle, and an old snuff bottle...I just thought it was cool, but of course know nothing about these things. So here I am.

 By the Way, *Cowseatmaize*, sometimes when you throw a bottle at a rock really hard it just bounces back and hits you in the face...been there, done that


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2011)

> By the Way, Cowseatmaize, sometimes when you throw a bottle at a rock really hard it just bounces back and hits you in the face...been there, done that


I never had that happen. As a kid I used to line them up and throw small chunks of granite at them and the rocks would bounce of to the side.


> .I just thought it was cool, but of course know nothing about these things. So here I am.


 BTW, have you searched for the hospital bottles I mentioned in a previous post? It sure sounds like your in the right area. With the right permission you could be finding those, cathedral pickles, inks and other real spectacular stuff.
 I'm not trying to take away from your finds so far, any bottle is a good bottle (especially as a father/son endeavor) but somewhere around there you and your boy are bound to hit some pieces of history that will make my jaw drop. I know it's there somewhere. 
 Keep up the search, they may just be a little deeper.


----------



## pistolpete (May 19, 2011)

I actually plan on throwing on the jeans and boots to walk the creek. Most of the creek banks are too covered in brush to get down, so i want to just walk it. I also am trying to get into the basements of these old buildings. The college is notorious for throwing things in boxes and putting them in a deep dark corner...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dmagave (May 27, 2011)

lucky 7,lucky 13  AND a 0 on a duraglas bottle...great find!


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 1, 2011)

What do those numbers mean? Are some numbers more unique to find than others?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey pistolpete,

 Here's a great article on The Dating Game.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Pete, Surfaceone gave you a great artical well worth saving. I glanced at my reference book and if I am not mistaken, your bottle was made at plant #7, in the year 1940 and the 13 is the mold references. What makes your bottle a little more interesting is 1940 was the first year that Duraglas (with that particular script) was made.  Smoke


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the great info! Don't know why I get so excited about this stuff??


----------

